# Lug nuts for steel wheels, prefer capped



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

I am looking for capped lug nuts M12x1.25 for a 2009 Versa with steel wheels. McGard said they did not have anything to work with steel wheels. Any links or recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jrsavoie said:


> I am looking for capped lug nuts M12x1.25 for a 2009 Versa with steel wheels. McGard said they did not have anything to work with steel wheels. Any links or recommendations would be appreciated


Capped lug nuts that are used on a late model Altima with alloy wheels are M12x1.25 that should work on your Versa. You can buy them from a Nissan dealer. I think AdvancedAuto also sells them.


----------



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

Did more checking with Dorman, Autozone and Advanced Auto parts. I was told by Advanced that some of the numbers were not for steel wheels. But Dorman said they would work. Advanced also said they had different part numbers for front and rear lug nuts.
Dorman said all the lugnuts I was looking at had the same angle. 611-065 is 21mm hex - unplated. Open both ends. 611-260.1 is unplated, open oth ends, 19mm hex.
611-113 is chrome, open both ends, 21 mm hex.
611-174.1. Is closed one end, /capped 13/16 hex
https://www.facebook.com/groups/NVModified/permalink/1188856974813486/?spotlight=1


----------

